# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  The Beer Thread

## PlatypusGardens

We may as well do it.  
So, in response to Marc from the BBQ thread:   

> I like Crown lager, Carlton draught, Coopers, Stout, Hahn, and Pilsner. I do get comments when someone opens my beer fridge and finds a box of Crown lager, but only because it is higher priced. If Crown lager was $25 a box, there would be no funny comments and people would find it a very good beer. 
> Funny eh?

  I like all of the ones you listed, part from Crown, because I think it has a chemical taste, it's not refreshing ans it gives me a headache.
Other beers I can only drink a couple of are anything that ends in Dry, Blonde or Low Carb.
Coopers and James Boags give me a headache.
XXXX Gold is a dreadful beer no matter what anyone says.
At a pinch I'll drink it on tap if it's ice cold, but that's it.  
I guess it comes down to ones drinking habits too.
I drink a fair few beers when I'm in the shed welding or tinkering.
I'll put away 12 stubbies of Mid a day no worries.
Used to do that with full strength but stopped that now. 
I love a Guiness or other dark ale/stout from time to time but it's not something I drink a lot of. 
Most "craft" or "boutique" beers are too rich for me to have more than one or two.
Fat Yak and the likes....meh...ok with a steak. 
I've always been a lager and pilsner drinker. 
Love Heineken (the real stuff, not brewed under license) and Löwenbräu. 
Used to drink Fosters on tap in Europe all the time - it's pretty big over there. 
Also Stella and Kronenbourg on tap in Europe - yum yum  
Here I'm quite happy to plod along on my Carlton Mid as a daily drop as it doesn't give me any side effects, no headache, heartburn, hangover etc.
I know it's regarded by many as a rubbish beer and am constantly told to "live a little" and "open my eyes to good beer"
Whatever, I know what I like and do "live a little" when I feel like it, but for the most part, I stick to my middies. 
The difference between cans and stubbies is a different story all together.   :Smilie:   
I could rant on, and probably will later in this thread but gotta go in to town for some supplies now.  
Have fun

----------


## Marc

There are probably no chemical free beers, not commercial anyway. Headache is your intolerance to something in the beer. Stay clear of it. 
My wife gets a headache from just half a glass of wine. But it's not the wine, it's the sulphur dioxide used as preservative so dry figs would give her a headache too.  Funny thing is that a few drops of H2O2 in the wine makes the SO2 somehow harmless or may be tricks the receptors in thinking all is right? Who knows! 
I love Stout beers but they are for cold days and we don't get many of those in OZ unless you are in the highland. 
Pilsner, Heineken, all lovely but I think their loveliness has to do with memories more than real content. 
Unlike wine that has some science behind it.
or so they tell me  :Smilie:

----------


## DavoSyd

I love a good pale ale... e.g. Little Creatures, Hop Hog, Angry Man,  
but Becks (Imported ) is what gets me through the week  @ 39.99 a case... 
if I'm feeling fancy ill take Budejovicky Budvar over the Becks... 
for my home brews, I have been trying out the various Country Brewer wetpacks...

----------


## DavoSyd

> There are probably no chemical free beers,

  most, if not all, have dihydrogen oxide...

----------


## webtubbs

Drank a lot of Great Northern when I lived in Qld, but doesn't seem as refreshing now I'm in Tas. I'm not a fan of VB or Crown Larger. Gives me headaches. James Boags Premium gives me a headache as well, but James Boags Draught stubbies is the best beer made in Australia. 
Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## PhilT2

> most, if not all, have dihydrogen oxide...

  Would that be dihydrogen monoxide? A truly dangerous chemical, responsible for many deaths annually; it once caused 300,000 deaths in one day (dec, 04)

----------


## DavoSyd

> Would that be dihydrogen monoxide? A truly dangerous chemical, responsible for many deaths annually; it once caused 300,000 deaths in one day (dec, 04)

  yes, one in the same my friend, one in the same... it's many guises obscure its contribution to suffering worldwide! 
interestingly, taken in the correct quantities, it can actually assist in reversing some of the negative effects of consuming beer...

----------


## DavoSyd

> James Boags Draught stubbies is the best beer made in Australia.

  it's great - best draught beer around, out of a tap even bester...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

A lot of people drink the Great Northern....it almost seemed as it became popular all of a sudden and shortly after it changed somehow.....I dunno, it's not something I'll ever buy, but I'll drink it if someone offers me one or ten.
As far as they go, I actually think the mids taste better than the fullies....  
There was a beer from Cairns (I think) they we flogging it cheap at Dan Murphy's there for a while - Blue Sky Pilsner.
I think the brewery was called Blue Sky as well.
They also had one called FNQ from memory.  
As for chemical free beers - I never said that any are, just that some have that distinct chemical taste, to me anyway.    :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

Anything but tooheys.

----------


## toooldforthis

my local outlet has cash register $10 specials which is my occasional way of trying something I wouldn't normally buy. 
I got a six pack of Hahn Super Dry 3.5 - still have 5 left.

----------


## Marc

We had a get together for my son in law and some of his ex schoolmates and each had some beer to share. Besides the usual stuff, someone had something "boutique" beer I thought I had to try. Oh my! I thought I was drinking cheap perfume. Who can possibly like that? Apparently not cheap either. Like I said, Beer is what you make of it.

----------


## Marc

> Drank a lot of Great Northern when I lived in Qld, but doesn't seem as refreshing now I'm in Tas. I'm not a fan of VB or Crown Larger. Gives me headaches. James Boags Premium gives me a headache as well, but James Boags Draught stubbies is the best beer made in Australia. 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

  James Boags is nice, you have to have that one if you are in Tassie ... or Cascade. 
 Lots of prime H2O in Tassie ... for now anyway. According to Tim Flannery, we will run out of rain anytime soon ...  :Smilie:

----------


## DavoSyd

> , someone had something "boutique" beer I thought I had to try. Oh my!

  you recall the moniker?

----------


## PhilT2

> As for chemical free beers - I never said that any are, just that some have that distinct chemical taste, to me anyway.

  Agreed, those beers with an excess of Dihydrogen Monoxide definitely taste a bit watery.

----------


## pharmaboy2

> I love a good pale ale... e.g. Little Creatures, Hop Hog, Angry Man,  
> but Becks (Imported ) is what gets me through the week  @ 39.99 a case... 
> if I'm feeling fancy ill take Budejovicky Budvar over the Becks... 
> for my home brews, I have been trying out the various Country Brewer wetpacks...

  nice.  Hop hog have a few additional brews as well, all equally as good.   Little creatures has a Pilsener on tap at a few places I go and it's really nice, but not a traditional pilsener.  Sort of breaches the gap between a pilsener and an American pale ale. 
on Mids, I reckon coopers mild ale is the mid strength beer in oz that still tastes like something.  Only problem with mid strength is you make up for the lack of alcohol by simply drinking more (ok, maybe I'm self projecting a bit there)

----------


## sol381

I normally go the IPA`s.. in brissie the green beacons windjammer is great but even better is newstead brewerys Ipa.. Stunning..Little curvatures is very good but if i dont feel like spending much ill go oettinger or hollandia.. Good, cheep german beers. If i feel like splurging might go some belgian beer with the leffe or duvel. Run of the mill popular beers do nothing for me.. There are so many beers out there, why someone pays $40 for xxxx or vb is beyond me.

----------


## pharmaboy2

Yes, IPA's almost never fail (the one at dan Murphy with the elephant is one of the exceptions to the rule) 
for the well to do, there is a mid strength IPA by pirate life which is an amazing beer, though not quite as amazing as their 7% IPA.   My fallback carton is hopthief - it ticks most boxes with good economy on special

----------


## sol381

no interest in mid strength beers.. Pirate life is great but not cheap.  Hopthief is the go as well,.Best james squire beer.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Anything but tooheys.

  What happened to Tooheys Pils?
It was the only decent drop they made...the one in the brown bottle 
Tooheys Old is ok at times     

> my local outlet has cash register $10 specials.

  Yeh a lot of them do that.
Usually a way of getting rid of close-to-use-by-date items or stuff nobody likes.   :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> $40 for vb

  They're usually more expensive actually

----------


## sol381

just grabbed a number.. mental when a carton of xxxx cost $40 , made around the corner and you can get european imported beer for around $30

----------


## Marc

In beer world ... is there such thing as "the best beer ever? "

----------


## sol381

No because its just personal taste.. Ask every bloke here and every answer will be different..For mine  at the moment its newstead IPA but best ive ever had was gulden draak.

----------


## Moondog55

Lets start a brewery called Dodos to celebrate all the lost products
My favourite of all time Courage breweries England Catherine the Great Stout Ale, a slight aniseed taste and at 14%+ quite a kick. When I was brewing my own a few copy brews were made, some of them quite good

----------


## sol381

quite a kick at 14%.. No s#@t..try and drink a 6 pack in one go. Bloody hell.

----------


## toooldforthis

> Yeh a lot of them do that.
> Usually a way of getting rid of close-to-use-by-date items or stuff nobody likes.

  yeah
figured that.
but got to take Stella home with me one night, so not all bad.

----------


## Optimus

12 stubbies a day?  :Yikes2:

----------


## pharmaboy2

> In beer world ... is there such thing as "the best beer ever? "

  If there was, maybe Pliny the elder Russian IPA is the one I'd love to try, maybe it's Pliny the younger, I get my generations all mixed up.   All those exclusive imperial Russian IPAs are hard to find though (and a bit expensive - std carton price would get you a single)

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> 12 stubbies a day?

  Yep, easy
A bit too easy probably 
Ahum

----------


## Optimus

> Yep, easy
> A bit too easy probably 
> Ahum

  Thats alot of beer!  
Do you work?

----------


## jimfish

My how my drinking habits have changed.
As an apprentice a Carlton Draught longneck was consumed with the ham sandwich every lunchtime, not chilled in ice but wrapped in wet newspaper.
A few years later after a change in job which was 90% living away from home a couple or 3 stubbies chilled in an ice slurry was consumed every lunchtime with a few snags cooked on the Barby followed by a session after knockoff in the pub normally through to stumps which fortunately back then was 10 o'clock.These days I rarely have more than two or three in a session and rarely do I buy the same beer in succession. IPA's are my beer of choice these days with dark ales and stouts during the cooler months. But in summer there is still nothing better than an ice cold Boags as a traveller after a day of framing.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

We fall back on James Squire and Cooper's but we've just joined up with some mates to brew our own. We supplied the fridge and went halves in the ingredients. We are looking at a lot of longnecks. First one took only 20 minutes to sort out but the next one took three times that whilst we cooked up the grain and steeped the hops. Then we had lunch. $55 for 23 litres...

----------


## Bigboboz

> no interest in mid strength beers.. Pirate life is great but not cheap.  Hopthief is the go as well,.Best james squire beer.

  I like the hopthief, I had it directly out of the vat on a tour of the James Squire brewery in Camperdown (original location).  Chuck Hahn was still taking the tours, beer was naturally carbonated from the fermentation process, tasted fantastic.  The obvious word comes to mind is fresh!  That said, I'd probably like any beer in that environment  :Smilie:  
150 lashes is probably a mid that I like

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Thats alot of beer!  
> Do you work?

  Haha yes, I do metal work and welding from home, so I plod along in the shed all day
On average it's more like 6-8/day but 12 or more is easily done on weekends or if it's really hot

----------


## sol381

ever thought about homebrew.. With your skills im sure you could knock up a 1000l brewing vat.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> ever thought about homebrew..

  Never gonna happen.
Too much effort, too many variables to go wrong, cleaning bottles, capping them....waiting for it to be ready, the fact it most likely will fail a lot and not to mention the cleaning and maintenance of the equipment.
Something I've always been useless at. 
If there was a self cleaning device which you tipped a powder in to, topped with water, hit a switch and it spat out cold stubbies in the afternoon....put the empty bottles back in.....haha...maybe.   :Rofl5:   
Home made alcoholic drinks of any kind is a fine art.

----------


## pharmaboy2

Keg systems.  No bottling, no bottles to clean, takes a couple of minutes tops to clean a keg.  Brew of your choice on tap in the workshop. 
there is a downside, which is why I stopped, but PG couldnt possibly drink more so he is safe

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Keg systems.  No bottling, no bottles to clean, takes a couple of minutes tops to clean a keg.  Brew of your choice on tap in the workshop.

  Yeh seen them.....not a fan of drinking from a glass though, unless it's at the pub.    

> there is a downside, which is why I stopped, but PG couldnt possibly drink more so he is safe

   :Rofl5:

----------


## r3nov8or

I've given up buying any beer with 'pale' in the name (free, and just a couple, possibly a different story  :Smilie:  ) 
I'll happily drink pretty much anything else.  
For quality and price, I find Polish beer, purchased and consumed in Poland, as close to perfect as it gets. I still agree to AU-importer extortion and indulge in a 6-pack of Zywiec Porter now and again.

----------


## sol381

im half polish and dont like the polack beer at all.. tried zyviec once.. wasnt impressed.. Polish vodka on the other hand....

----------


## r3nov8or

> im half polish and dont like the polack beer at all.. tried zyviec once.. wasnt impressed.. Polish vodka on the other hand....

  I guess that why there's no 'perfect beer'  :Smilie:  
I also don't think being half Polish, or 'any' Polish, makes a difference

----------


## sol381

Probably not but still personal taste.. Best beer brewing country for me is Belgium..  that trappist beer is unbeatable.

----------


## r3nov8or

Leffe is great from the tap and in a big round traditional Leffe glass

----------


## Jon

I blame Belgium for my beer drinking.  I did not like beer until i spent a week in Bruges.  
xx

----------


## sol381

indeed.. acquired a taste for it when i was in antwerp..was sooo much cheaper over there too.

----------


## havabeer

Did someone start a thread about me?

----------

